# Cincinnati Toolmaster 1-D Mill $Free (san rafael, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 14, 2020)

Cincinnati Toolmaster 1-D Mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

variable speed head with a nmtb40 taper. the power feed gearbox is missing some parts, and...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2020)

Interesting post. Free is good, but the fact that it looks like the ”downfeed gearbox” is really the spindle motor and he refers to it as a lathe is concerning. Is that a mag chuck on the table?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 14, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Interesting post. Free is good, but the fact that it looks like the ”downfeed gearbox” is really the spindle motor and he refers to it as a lathe is concerning. Is that a mag chuck on the table?



Whadaya want for nothin'? Rubber biscuit?

Not sure what it is, but is doesn't appear to be a mag chuck.  Looks like the hold-down angles are welded on.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 14, 2020)

If I was to guess. Looks like the family is clearing out someone’s estate and is clueless about what the difference in lathe and mill is and just want the big heavy thing gone. I’m surprised it’s still listed and not in a new home.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 14, 2020)

Damn!! If I had another mill/drill head............................................


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Damn!! If I had another mill/drill head............................................


Hadn’t thought of that. Bridgeport heads come up every once in a while down in LA. Some rebuilt(costing as much as a whole BP) and some as is. Right now there is an interesting one close with BP head mounted to a Hardinge horizontal mill, but no pix. And not free.....


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 14, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Hadn’t thought of that. Bridgeport heads come up every once in a while down in LA. Some rebuilt(costing as much as a whole BP) and some as is. Right now there is an interesting one close with BP head mounted to a Hardinge horizontal mill, but no pix. And not free.....



When I did the 1940 round column Bridgeport and installed a 1986 Harbor Freight (Central Machinery) mill/drill head on it, it was to be a stop-gap until I found a J-Head, but nothing showed up, and it works so well, the J-head has become a very low priority


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 14, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Interesting post. Free is good, but the fact that it looks like the ”downfeed gearbox” is really the spindle motor and he refers to it as a lathe is concerning. Is that a mag chuck on the table?




It says "power feed". I took that to mean it was the X power feed. It is equipped with one, and they are known for gear and keyway issues.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 14, 2020)

The pictures are too dark for my old eyes, but it appears there are no cover or guts in the table feed.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jun 14, 2020)

SOMEONE JUMP ON THAT ONE RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------

